

Why a remote workforce is bad for startups - lleims
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/11/why-a-remote-workforce-is-bad-for-startups/

======
kls
After being part of several remote teams I would say the dynamics are the same
only the medium has changed and if you don't adapt the dynamics to the medium
then you will have issue. One one team I was on everything was done in the
issue tracker and email as such their was very little dynamics. On another we
still had a tracker and email but we also had a developer chat room set up in
Skype, as such the developers shared personal stories, interesting news and
work related stuff as such the dynamics grew. I think it takes particular
individuals to comprise and build a remote team but if you have them then can
build just as effective of a team as all on location. The difference is that
you have the added advantage of finding talent in other local markets. I think
in the not too distant future it will be common wisdom that if you are not
competing for talent in other markets you are not competing.

